# Best looking quad poll.....



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

we all know the specs an sizes so why not see which atv is most appealing to the eye... theres many different types an styles just wanna get ur guys opnion on what u think was best looking one of them all.. please feel free to post pics of ur choice if u want.. or which one u think looks the best... ill be biast i vote for yamaha grizz.. looks meanest an i owen one so i am partial... lol.. happy posting....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Something like a Yamaha 70. :laughing:

Kawasaki Prairie 650 is pretty cool looking.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

bombardier renegade with big tires and wheels, its on my wish list


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Alpha Property;931303 said:


> bombardier renegade with big tires and wheels, its on my wish list


i'm with you but it would be a honda with a250r body with 4wd instead lol


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Outlander 800 EFI XT-P....:yow!:


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

brute force is right  i have the 500, and i know people witht eh 800's and it doesnt get any better then that...they do like 75 mph...imagine seein that thing pas ya on the highway


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

carver60;931973 said:


> brute force is right  i have the 500, and i know people witht eh 800's and it doesnt get any better then that...they do like 75 mph...imagine seein that thing pas ya on the highway


says the guy with a 7' plow hahahahahahaha


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Arctic Cat 700 Mud Pro.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

thats enough out of you iplowsnow! lol its a mistake!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;932069 said:


> Arctic Cat 700 Mud Pro.


I agree with mercer


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

arctic cat is s*** lol...they make beautiful machines in the sense of their paint jobs and such, but when it comes to performance they are in last place..but this topics about looks, so i may have to go with mercer also, but this arctic cat is a bit nicer IMO :


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

arctic cat performance o boy lol. my old 2000 cat walked circles around a brute force 650I in both snow and mud. And almost went just as fast as it. the 650 just had a little more top end to it.


----------



## nate04 (Nov 24, 2009)

brut force 100%


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

compare a Arctic Cat or a Kawasaki to a Polaris or Can Am and you dont compare..you cant comapre two low performance atv with each other because thats just biased.. try a can am out sometime  youll see what i mean


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

carver60;932114 said:


> compare a Arctic Cat or a Kawasaki to a Polaris or Can Am and you dont compare..you cant comapre two low performance atv with each other because thats just biased.. try a can am out sometime  youll see what i mean


I ride with lots of of people in the summer with alot of diferent machines and the only one I can't keep up with in the mud is my cousin with his RZR with a 4" lift and 31" Gorila tires. When I ride with my Dad (2005 Can-Am 400) I have to winch him out all the time.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

mhm...but a 2005 is quite old for can am..im sure if ur dad put on some thick mud tires and a 4 inch lift, he would go through anything too...but from 4 years of technology, im sure the 2005 400 couldnt keep up with the 2009 400


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ok we will settle this. come on down here in the mud and snow. lol


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

aha. if you pay for the expenses ill see you tomorrow


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the Honda 650 with a little lift and the 14" wheel package. I have pics of mine somewhere, I sold it this past summer.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

carver60;932229 said:


> aha. if you pay for the expenses ill see you tomorrow


hahaha.................


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

I like my yamaha 700.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

its not about what you like, its about what looks good  i dont like arctic cats but i admitted that they are pretty lol. i think ppl are takin this topic off topic aha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

carver60;932441 said:


> its not about what you like, its about what looks good  i dont like arctic cats but i admitted that they are pretty lol. i think ppl are takin this topic off topic aha


ya I took it off topic to mess around haha my bad. atvs arent pretty there manly


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

unless ofcourse you own anythng other then can am ahahah


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Alpha Property;931303 said:


> bombardier renegade with big tires and wheels, its on my wish list


X2!!!!!!!

I looked at a new one before buying my Rincon a few years ago. Awesome looks, just a little too rich for my blood. I don't mind the look of Hondas or other brands, I'm just not "brand blind" & think the Renegade is the best looking machine.

When it comes to performance, BRP's progression in other fields tells me they're going to be a major player in the next few years.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

carver60;932450 said:


> unless ofcourse you own anythng other then can am ahahah


ya your right a can am is girlish :laughing::laughing:


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

shut up. lmfao. small mistake we can all laugh about ahahaha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

carver60;932492 said:


> shut up. lmfao. small mistake we can all laugh about ahahaha


dont worry im doing a whole bunch of laughing hahahaha


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

lol. good. xysport

tymusic


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

carver60;932500 said:


> lol. good. xysport
> 
> tymusic


LMFAO so carver how was ur christmas? get any tassels for the ends of your handlebars??


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

as a matter of fact nice bright pink ones with a pair of nice baby blue mittens for when i go out plowin  you

and my Christmas was pretty good. got some snow so all wasnt too bad


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

carver60;932512 said:


> as a matter of fact nice bright pink ones with a pair of nice baby blue mittens for when i go out plowin  you
> 
> and my Christmas was pretty good. got some snow so all wasnt too bad


haha nice I havent gotten snow in awhile. But gonna get slammed I guess thursday night, into friday, then into saturday.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

same here , remember, Im not that far away from you


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

carver60;932534 said:


> same here , remember, Im not that far away from you


haha true I guess I am not going out new years eve night with my buddies lol


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

lol. whys that?

THREAD OFFICIALLY HYJACKED


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

carver60;932565 said:


> lol. whys that?
> 
> THREAD OFFICIALLY HYJACKED


i know we kinda hyjacked it. I cant go out and plow in the truck buzzed I wont do that lol


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;932078 said:


> I agree with mercer


i am with you guys  all arctic cats look great

yamaha makes some great lookin bikes too ( if i could not have a cat i would have a yamaha ) but i will never have a can am i know that for shure :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

leroyh;932588 said:


> i am with you guys  all arctic cats look great
> 
> yamaha makes some great lookin bikes too ( if i could not have a cat i would have a yamaha ) but i will never have a can am i know that for shure :laughing:


hahahaha if I had to pick something besides an arctic cat I think I would pick a honda because my buddy has a brand new honda 500 and it is nice and rides really good too.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

thumbs down lol


----------



## HotRod55 (Nov 1, 2009)

I would have to say the yamaha Grizzly 700 SE! And yes i own one. lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i test rode the canams all of them actually at a rodeo, very fast quads no doubt BUT the gear train noise was way too much, all ya heard wasrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, so i asked the guy about it, his reply was you gotta understand that these are beat on from the very first time they are ridden,


my reply to that was what do you think i am gonna do to it, i really had a hard on for the renegade because i was looking to race terra cross, and that bike wasmade for it,

i ended up racing in williamstown one year for rock maple on my rincon and out of 3 races i took first in everyone but it wasn't the machine it was me, i just kicked theyre asses, i was done and parked before theyre race was over, it was a shallow victory though, it cost me 100 and all i got was my name spelled wrong and a $7 wood plaque, i still have the plaque lmao. it was fun though, just would of been more fun if i did'nt leave them at the first turn.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

haha. true..its boring when your racing yourself


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

carver60;932441 said:


> its not about what you like, its about what looks good  i dont like arctic cats but i admitted that they are pretty lol. i think ppl are takin this topic off topic aha


I was referring to looks, not atv preference. Mine is all black with a black plow.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

BruteForce750;931698 said:


> Outlander 800 EFI XT-P....:yow!:


x100000000000


----------



## KTM265 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have always like the Kaw... Nothing sounds like that V-Twin.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;932561 said:


> haha true I guess I am not going out new years eve night with my buddies lol


Buddies? As in friends? Your not fooling anyone Lj!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

After seeing Mercers post, I change my mind, that quad is awesome!


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

you are all wrong the best looking and performing quad is an 05 ac 400i


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

this isnt a comedy topic :laughing:


----------

